# Are there any Skips anywhere?



## Harleyneal (Jun 23, 2010)

Has anyone seen or caught any skipjacks lately?


----------



## Harleyneal (Jun 23, 2010)

*bump*

No one has?...not even a "no" post?


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

With very little rain the Skips are spread out all over the river not bunched up like usual, I get plenty of reports of guys catching them right out while fishing but very sporatic at best, normally this don't happen till about October, frozen Skipjack is the way to go right now, glad I took the time during the spring to load up, my freezer is starting to dwindle but I think I have enough to make it till years end................Doc


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Good advise.....Thanks Doc.


----------



## kyfisherman (Jun 14, 2005)

anderson ferry - there are quite a few.


----------



## Karp (Jan 3, 2010)

Post me a picture of one please.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Here you go, we catch them on Sabiki's and small jigs awesome catfish and Striper bait and a blast to catch on lite tackle.they go by several names, Skipjacks, Jacks, Skips, Tennesee Tarpon, Herrings, Silver Ghosts, I try to gather mine up in the spring each year then vacuum pack them and use them all summer, there back-ups when I can't get fresh as long as there is current on the river they are pretty abundant, when there is very little rain then they are tough to get they are thick below most dams on any river system..........Doc


----------



## Karp (Jan 3, 2010)

Doctor said:


> Here you go, we catch them on Sabiki's and small jigs awesome catfish and Striper bait and a blast to catch on lite tackle.they go by several names, Skipjacks, Jacks, Skips, Tennesee Tarpon, Herrings, Silver Ghosts, I try to gather mine up in the spring each year then vacuum pack them and use them all summer, there back-ups when I can't get fresh as long as there is current on the river they are pretty abundant, when there is very little rain then they are tough to get they are thick below most dams on any river system..........Doc


Thanks. Now I know what you are talking about. I have caught a few of them before while fishing for other species. It is funny, because they do look like mini tarpon.


----------

